# My Ruskies..



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, all that I can find at the moment :thumbsup:










John :smile:


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Fantastic! Is that a Sturmanskie chrono in the top left, second along? Love those


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Redmonds said:


> Fantastic! Is that a Sturmanskie chrono in the top left, second along? Love those


Yes it is but some actuating parts (levers and screws) were removed by the previous owner, I can't remember why but I still have the parts put away!! I may send it it in to have them reinstated ans a service on it later :thumbsup:

Here's another 'Made in Russia' watch that I bought from Roy years ago, It was being sold off very cheaply as the clasp on the bracelet needed repairing, I replaced a shaft and it's good to go now!!, I just pushed the crown in and the Qtz movement started up instantly!! :yes:

I love the exploding Arabic numerals and the smoothness of the stainless steel along with the Guilloche dial




























John :thumbsup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice collection there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

johnbaz said:


> Redmonds said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic! Is that a Sturmanskie chrono in the top left, second along? Love those
> ...


That's nice, like a Russian Frank Muller


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Fantastic collection yet not a single Vostok? For shame!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Lampoc said:


> Fantastic collection yet not a single Vostok? For shame!


Doh!!

I have one (Boctok Amphibia), I forgot about it, My watches are all over the place, I could do with a massive set of darwers to put them all in!!

I have this one that wouldn't work when I bought it, It turned out there was a screw missing, I went through loads of non working spares watches before I found one that fitted!!




























John :thumbsup:

I also have a Frogman that I forgot to include!! (I have over 2,500 watches so it's hard to remember them all :wacko: )

The right hand one in thios pic, I can't seem to find a pic of the watch on it's own and i've no idea where i've put it 










John :smile:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Did you say 2,500 watches? Crikey....


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow.......................... :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow 2 a very nice way to display many watches. to store them i remove the band - it has its problems too. vinn


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I found three more!! (Wish I had room to keep them all together  )










Have two of these but this one needs the stem shortening!!



















John :thumbsup:



Lampoc said:


> Did you say 2,500 watches? Crikey....


Yes, Unfortunately it presents problems storing them without damaging them 

Here's part of the collection, Less than half but the rest are really watches to get spare parts from or cheap Qtz ones :thumbsup:










John :smile:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

> I found three more!! (Wish I had room to keep them all together  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great collection you have my wife would have a fit.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I found another Ruske in a box, I'll get a pic tomorrow as i'm rubbish with a camera and even worse in anything other than natural daylight!! :wacko:

*Bowie*, my wife has a fit when I buy airguns as i've collected 136 over the years and along with my guitars, They've filled the boxroom completely :thumbsup:

John :smile:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I took a of pic of the one I found last night :thumbsup:










I also took a couple of pics of the Amphibia- I always thought the painted dial had 'crazed' due to age or contamination with some chemical but from the close up pic I just took, It looks printed!!

Were they all like this?, I had one with the crowen at 2 o'clock but can't remember if the dial was the same! :wacko:



















John :smile:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Just realised that i'd not included this Slava!!

I have the Cyrilic days written down somewhere but i've never worn the watch so I don't really need to know what the days are!! 










HAGWE

John :thumbsup:


----------



## slowprop (Jan 11, 2015)

I will now go and show my wife your picture and point out how modest my humble collection is in comparison. I wonder if she will feel sorry for me and buy me a new watch ? I won't hold me breath on that one !


----------

